# GEL Stains



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I was at HD the other day to get a can of Golden Oak stain but they only had it in GEL form, not liquid.

Never used GEL stain before so I said why not, lets try it.

Don’t like this GEL stuff, very hard to get it into small crevices and details. 

What is the purpose of GEL stains? Are they used for any particular application?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bartley's Gel stain is top notch. Different brands make a huge difference.

Using them for a top coat or glaze is nice or doing vertical surfaces or overhead too. Imagine a ceiling with traditional stain! 

Gel has it uses and is better for some woods and worse for others.

Nick


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Nick

I definitely would not like to paint a ceiling with a traditional stain LOL


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

From what I understand gel stains work great with woods that tend to get blotchy when stained with traditional liquid stain. Ex. pine and cherry. The thicker gel does not penetrate the wood as deep and quickly.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

I am finishing up restoring an old church pew, and agree with nickao65. I had problems with the stain on the vertical surfaces. A friend suggested using the gel stain, but I was hard-headed. I didn't have any small places that were hard to get into, so that wasn't an issue. But I could see where it could be a concern. Guess it depends on the project your working on.
George


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Good to know


----------

